# Alligator got this pig



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

Warning--a little gruesome, especially with sound.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Agree nature can be cruel but the SOBs that were baiting the pigs knowing it was going to get eaten are pretty pathetic. Even a pig deserves a swift and clean kill. My .02.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

HydraSports said:


> Agree nature can be cruel but the SOBs that were baiting the pigs knowing it was going to get eaten are pretty pathetic. Even a pig deserves a swift and clean kill. My .02.


X2. If there wasn't any bait involved I would have enjoyed it much more.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Same here.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Only 56 million to go...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

Poor little porker......

Drifter


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

*A tour???*



HydraSports said:


> Agree nature can be cruel but the SOBs that were baiting the pigs knowing it was going to get eaten are pretty pathetic. Even a pig deserves a swift and clean kill. My .02.


Yeah, it almost seemed like a "swamp" tour or something with the boat style. I was a bit surprised they would do that in front of customers if that is what it was. They seemed to back up pretty fast after the catch was made like somebody on the boat was offended.


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Would of been fine but the bait part was not good. sad to see and i like killing pigs.


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

HydraSports said:


> Agree nature can be cruel but the SOBs that were baiting the pigs knowing it was going to get eaten are pretty pathetic. Even a pig deserves a swift and clean kill. My .02.


Agreed X3


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

HydraSports said:


> Agree nature can be cruel but the SOBs that were baiting the pigs knowing it was going to get eaten are pretty pathetic. Even a pig deserves a swift and clean kill. My .02.


I agree. This csuckers that wanted it drawn out by chunking the bread further from shore got a little more action than what they expected. I hope they dream of those squeals. Lol


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

It's part of the " no hog left behind " program.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Hmmmm


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Would have been much better if whoever was throwing the bait ended up being the meal.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*...*



Court said:


> Would have been much better if whoever was throwing the bait ended up being the meal.


Are you kidding me? Your post is more offensive than anything in that vid. 
Invasive swine should be killed by any and all means available.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

So....we play "guard the corn" (baiting) and shoot all kinds of animals and this kinda baiting is a no-no? Think about it folks. Just food for thought.

After reading steelersfan, I agree any method to get rid of pigs is OK.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

HydraSports said:


> Agree nature can be cruel but the SOBs that were baiting the pigs knowing it was going to get eaten are pretty pathetic. Even a pig deserves a swift and clean kill. My .02.


X3


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

HydraSports said:


> Agree nature can be cruel but the SOBs that were baiting the pigs knowing it was going to get eaten are pretty pathetic. Even a pig deserves a swift and clean kill. My .02.


X2


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

mstrelectricman said:


> So....we play "guard the corn" (baiting) and shoot all kinds of animals and this kinda baiting is a no-no? Think about it folks. Just food for thought.
> 
> After reading steelersfan, I agree any method to get rid of pigs is OK.


Kinda. They could've drawn/baited him out like they did, put a bulket in his head (actually all of them, take them clean and quick) and let the gator eat. I don't corn at the lease so I can go beat the hell out if the deers hindquarter with a claw hammer til its dead.

Ps-just saw my prior post (and to freakin late to edit ) should've been "those" not "this". Dam autocorrect and a way uncool one at that. Lol


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Seemed to be a tour. Hope they didn't have kiddos along. Some might enjoy it, not for me.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I was thinkin along the same lines as you. I and my bunch woulda shot em and then let the gator have em.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Sorry scum bags baiting the pigs like that knowing the pain involved.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Sickening...................


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I hunt, but I'm curious, is it the slow death of the pig or the fact he was baited to his death that repulsed some.

Things that come to mind, bow hunting, feeders, corn. 

Again, I hunt a lot, just want to see how people see it.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm not amused . And I'm the kinda guy who will put his own dog down.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

HydraSports said:


> Agree nature can be cruel but the SOBs that were baiting the pigs knowing it was going to get eaten are pretty pathetic. Even a pig deserves a swift and clean kill. My .02.


Agree. I'm pretty sure that's what it looked like in Orange the other night.


----------



## JUST 1 MORE (Aug 11, 2010)

Are you kidding me. A dead hog is a dead hog. Bait or no bait. How many throw feed out trying to kill an animal on this forum. Come on now.


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

That was a big ol' gator!

Could anybody read what that sign said?

I watched it again fullscreen, there was a feeder on the bank above the hogs, too.


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

It's just like throwing a grasshopper in a spiderweb just a little bigger scale. I think the scream of a pig makes it a lot worse than it is.


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

Awesome, but I just don't know which one of the two I hate more...


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Awesome. I know a few 2coolers who would have preferred to see the gator tear into a heard of cats.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I am going with a dead pig is a good pig. Yes the squeals were something but did y'all see and listen to this bit of nature???? No human assistance here.






Nature just being helped along. Make sure you turn the volume up. That is what nature does. Sometimes it gets a little push.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Steelersfan said:


> Are you kidding me? Your post is more offensive than anything in that vid.
> Invasive swine should be killed by any and all means available.


You enjoy that video & you call me offensive-Just shoot the pig but don't torture it.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

I know a couple of azzholes I would like to see down by the waters edge for the gators to snack on.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

I'm glad bacon doesn't scream like that when I eat it. I would get tired of wearing earplugs every morning.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Bobby Miller said:


> I'm glad bacon doesn't scream like that when I eat it. I would get tired of wearing earplugs every morning.


I don't care who you are. This is funny right there. Green your way.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

mstrelectricman said:


> So....we play "guard the corn" (baiting) and shoot all kinds of animals and this kinda baiting is a no-no? Think about it folks. Just food for thought.
> 
> After reading steelersfan, I agree any method to get rid of pigs is OK.


Agree, nothing wrong with the way it happened


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't know guys, mixed feelings here and I hunt probly as much as anyone here. Something about luring an animal in for another to kill it just for entertainment just doesn't sit right with me. I'm sure someone will tell me why this is acceptable......


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Pig*

That alligator was going to have pork for lunch whether the people on the boat were throwing bread are not....


----------



## 3GENTS_Fishing (May 16, 2014)

I hate pigs...... I don't think baiting the pig is what bothers me, but rather the way they did it for show in front of the audience. On the other hand, maybe that's part of the tour and the audience signed up knowing what to expect. It's similar to feeding snakes mice or fish other fish. We do the same thing when we fish with live bait. 

Those who bow hunt, or have dispatched a cage full of pigs with a 22, or gone Rambo on pigs in the wheat field will confirm that's it's not always a quick kill. 

These guys did it with food and posted the violence like a trophy. Maybe it's the presentation, not the content I don't like.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Almost as good as the 200 pounds of tannerite with the corn all around it. 

Ever see Greyhounds running down a coyote? Youtube that!!! It is incredible!!!! Love me some Greyhound vs Coyote.....by the time the polaris ranger gets there to get the Greyhound back there is nothing left. It is way awesome.....seriously google it.

OR.....the lion pulling down their prey at a watering hole....

OR.....falconry

OR.....somebody put a gopro and listen to how loud croakers get when they staring at trout teefs....

Anybody watch shark week? come awn now....


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

sgrem said:


> Almost as good as the 200 pounds of tannerite with the corn all around it.
> 
> Ever see Greyhounds running down a coyote? Youtube that!!! It is incredible!!!! Love me some Greyhound vs Coyote.....by the time the polaris ranger gets there to get the Greyhound back there is nothing left. It is way awesome.....seriously google it.
> 
> ...


You are a mad man! I hope I never see you on the water!


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Baffin Bay said:


> It's just like throwing a grasshopper in a spiderweb just a little bigger scale. I think the scream of a pig makes it a lot worse than it is.


You throw insects on fire ant mounds also? lol


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

HydraSports said:


> Agree nature can be cruel but the SOBs that were baiting the pigs knowing it was going to get eaten are pretty pathetic. Even a pig deserves a swift and clean kill. My .02.


Yes sir.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bobby Miller said:


> I'm glad bacon doesn't scream like that when I eat it. I would get tired of wearing earplugs every morning.


 LOL...How do y'all think croaker feel when you stick a hook in them to bait trout...Lizards gotta eat too!


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Guess I'm a cold heartless [email protected] hate hogs. They destroy my land, interfere with my deer hunting, have damaged feeders, have hit one on the highway at night and overall a nuisance. I trap, shoot and kill all I see. 

I think some of you great white hunters are getting soft in your old age.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Interesting thread. I don't care either way, but it is funny how so many of us bait deer, hogs, etc......Yeap its always a clean kill shot. never have any of us gut shot an animal. Odd that tracking dogs are even a thing....

Yall be nice now

EDIT: I know a gut shot isn't intentional. I hope not anyway.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Kinda like pushing animals off a cliff. Remember that kid that pulled the wings off baby chickens?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

BretE said:


> I don't know guys, mixed feelings here and I hunt probly as much as anyone here. Something about luring an animal in for another to kill it just for entertainment just doesn't sit right with me. I'm sure someone will tell me why this is acceptable......


I think you nail it. There is a line somewhere. I don't think many people would be cheering a hog being put to death by a blow torch. But if the land owner had taken out that entire herd of pigs with an AK, nobody would have batted an eye. Watching a grizzley death of an animal purely for entertainment purposes is disturbing. That's serial killer type entertainment.


----------



## hkmp5s (Jan 24, 2006)

I enjoyed the video and would like to go one a tour like that.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I think some of you should protest and boycott pork all together...Ever wonder how your bacon is made? Pig concentration camps...


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Raunchy


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*.....*



Court said:


> You enjoy that video & you call me offensive-Just shoot the pig but don't torture it.


Your reading comprehension is lacking too. No where did I say I enjoyed the video. You originally posted that you wished the bread throwers would have been the victim of the gator....yep, wishing a fellow human becomes ********** is highly offensive to me, especially considering the recent events in TX where people were in fact attacked and one person killed.

That video is just mother nature doing her thing. That gator was having a pork snack that day, bread or no bread and the pig would have squealed and struggled whether people were there watching and filming it, or not.

And that 30 seconds of gator attack is probably WAY more humane to the pig than the guys taking the copter rids mowing down herds of pigs with full autos. How many are just winged or gut shot to run off into the brush to die a slow death via infection/starvation? And no, I don't see a problem with that either as pigs are invasive, destructive vermin that need to be eradicated by any means necessary. Buzzards and other native scavengers need to eat too.

How about poisoning animals for vermin control? How does that sit with you? If you can't hear the animals, guess it is ok with you.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I would like to hear the gators thoughts on this matter! 

I remember as a kid we went to a slaughterhouse in Hockley where I witnessed live hogs being dipped into boiling hot water with a chain hoist! Never understood that!


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

I was thinking that gator looked like it knew what it was doing. Probably not his first hog to munch. I wonder what that gator would taste like?


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Charlie in TX said:


> I was thinking that gator looked like it knew what it was doing. Probably not his first hog to munch. I wonder what that gator would taste like?


Chicken


----------



## jmreeves624 (May 27, 2014)

That is crossing the line. Hunters have ethics. That shows no ethics. I am sure that is not the first pig that Gator had Warren in front of people baiting it out to him. He had already lost his fear of the boat and the people. It is just a matter of time before that Gator injures a person. Then the Gator had to be killed for no other reason than for the entertainment of humans. Nature deserves better respect than that


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

I have to say that the "show" is not for me. I gigged plenty of flounder, shot a deer once -- bloody stuffs, but it was over very quick and all silent. I am also very glad that pork chops and medium rare prime ribs did not squeal either. Out of sight, out of mind, I suppose. 

About the greyhound vs coyote video, that was also something. The greyhounds that I met have been retired from the race track; they are just laid back as a living animal can be and you soon forget that they have been bred to hunt.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I think some of you should protest and boycott pork all together...Ever wonder how your bacon is made? Pig concentration camps...


You're making me hungry!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

HydraSports said:


> Agree nature can be cruel but the SOBs that were baiting the pigs knowing it was going to get eaten are pretty pathetic. Even a pig deserves a swift and clean kill. My .02.


Come by my farm & then tell me that. Put some lead in em. Kill them all bombs away. 
Trust me I respect wildlife & spent many years helping out. 
But when you start talking pigs my blood boils.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I guess since it is a larger animal that we can look in the eyes it changes our perspective. Similar kill to a mouse in a mouse trap. Or a dolphin in a fish net...


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

JFolm said:


> I guess since it is a larger animal that we can look in the eyes it changes our perspective. Similar kill to a mouse in a mouse trap. Or a dolphin in a fish net...


Not quite the same, mouse never knows what hit'em. And I wouldn't pay for a tour to watch a dolphin struggle to death in a net. If you guys enjoy watching hogs baited into an agonizing, painful death, enjoy. I despise hogs as much as anyone. I just don't get a thrill watching an animal go through something like that purely for others amusement and to be honest, I'm kinda surprised at some of yall that do......


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

BretE said:


> Not quite the same, mouse never knows what hit'em. And I wouldn't pay for a tour to watch a dolphin struggle to death in a net. If you guys enjoy watching hogs baited into an agonizing, painful death, enjoy. I despise hogs as much as anyone. I just don't get a thrill watching an animal go through something like that purely for others amusement and to be honest, I'm kinda surprised at some of yall that do......


Pretty much spot on with my thoughts on this one!


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Is it kosher to eat alligator knowing it had eaten pork?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

BretE said:


> Not quite the same, mouse never knows what hit'em. And I wouldn't pay for a tour to watch a dolphin struggle to death in a net. If you guys enjoy watching hogs baited into an agonizing, painful death, enjoy. I despise hogs as much as anyone. I just don't get a thrill watching an animal go through something like that purely for others amusement and to be honest, I'm kinda surprised at some of yall that do......


X2


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

BretE said:


> Not quite the same, mouse never knows what hit'em. And I wouldn't pay for a tour to watch a dolphin struggle to death in a net. If you guys enjoy watching hogs baited into an agonizing, painful death, enjoy. I despise hogs as much as anyone. I just don't get a thrill watching an animal go through something like that purely for others amusement and to be honest, I'm kinda surprised at some of yall that do......


Never said I enjoy it. I do find nature interesting though.

And not all mice die a swift death.


----------



## BigBear07 (May 9, 2015)

That is crazy as all get out! I don't think I would have such a tough time watching it if they hadn't hung the pig out to dry with the bait like that. 

However, it is kind of a stark example of one of my favorite Fred Bear quotes. I use it when I get peta types telling me bow hunting is cruel. 

" I have always tempered my hunting with respect for the game pursued. I see the animal not only as a target but as a living creature with more freedom than I will ever have. I take that life if I can, with regret as well as joy, and with sure knowledge that nature's way of fang and claw or exposure and starvation are a far crueler fate than I bestow."


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

BretE said:


> Not quite the same, mouse never knows what hit'em. And I wouldn't pay for a tour to watch a dolphin struggle to death in a net. If you guys enjoy watching hogs baited into an agonizing, painful death, enjoy. I despise hogs as much as anyone. I just don't get a thrill watching an animal go through something like that purely for others amusement and to be honest, I'm kinda surprised at some of yall that do......


x3


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

BretE said:


> Not quite the same, mouse never knows what hit'em. And I wouldn't pay for a tour to watch a dolphin struggle to death in a net. If you guys enjoy watching hogs baited into an agonizing, painful death, enjoy. I despise hogs as much as anyone. I just don't get a thrill watching an animal go through something like that purely for others amusement and to be honest, I'm kinda surprised at some of yall that do......


x5


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

BretE said:


> Not quite the same, mouse never knows what hit'em. And I wouldn't pay for a tour to watch a dolphin struggle to death in a net. If you guys enjoy watching hogs baited into an agonizing, painful death, enjoy. I despise hogs as much as anyone. I just don't get a thrill watching an animal go through something like that purely for others amusement and to be honest, I'm kinda surprised at some of yall that do......


Exactly


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

a baited pig ... gators do this all the time. Does not really bother me .. It appears these folks do this regularly .. if the pig is dumb enough to get that close to an alligator.... gator gets bacon..


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Bobby Miller said:


> Is it kosher to eat alligator knowing it had eaten pork?


Alligator isn't kosher anyways, so I guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Because baiting the pig to get ate by the gator somehow makes nature more cruel?
Alligators kill animals all the time. It ain't any prettier when it's wholly natural.
Get over it.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

jamisjockey said:


> Because baiting the pig to get ate by the gator somehow makes nature more cruel?
> Alligators kill animals all the time. It ain't any prettier when it's wholly natural.
> Get over it.


Yep. You get green.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

If trout could scream.....I imagine suffocating while getting hypothermic would suck....


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

sgrem said:


> If trout could scream.....I imagine suffocating while getting hypothermic would suck....


Speaking of that....I was taught from a young age to kill my catfish with a knife through the brain before starting the process of cleaning them but we always just throw our fish into the ice slurry. Maybe I should stick a knife in their heads before I chunk em in so they don't suffer.

See how silly the PETA type can be?:rotfl:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

jamisjockey said:


> Because baiting the pig to get ate by the gator somehow makes nature more cruel?
> Alligators kill animals all the time. It ain't any prettier when it's wholly natural.
> Get over it.


Its the grizzly death for entertainment purposes that people object to. Like microwaving a feral cat. Takes a special person to get enjoyment out of that


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

poppadawg said:


> Its the grizzly death for entertainment purposes that people object to. Like microwaving a feral cat. Takes a special person to get enjoyment out of that


The same people who don't think twice about tossing a live fish into an icechest to suffocate to death? Um. Ok.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

jamisjockey said:


> The same people who don't think twice about tossing a live fish into an icechest to suffocate to death? Um. Ok.


You obviously don't get it. Some people don't


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Microwaving a feral cat? Dang. I bet there are people out there like that but I sure hope there are none here on 2cool. I shoot feral cats but I wouldn't drown one. Fact is though, the cat's dead.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I agree with a clean kill. I've passed on deer because I didn't wanna wound him. But pigs If I could get one to come in my Microwave I'd toast that sucker. Only pigs no cats. I just shoot them in the head.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I had a vision of the full blown battle it would be to get the cat in the MW and close the door!

I'd call anyone that could even think that up as needin killin.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

jamisjockey said:


> The same people who don't think twice about tossing a live fish into an icechest to suffocate to death? Um. Ok.


... or live crawfish, crabs and lobsters into boiling water, yum, yum.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Y'all are making me hungry. Well except for the microwaved feline casserole. 

For the record. I have never hunted a feeder. I don't have anything against it. And I enjoy plenty of meat from my buddies kills. But I grew up hunting public land. And still do, when I actually make an attempt to go hunting. Oh, I'm also too cheap to pay for a lease.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

People go out and shoot pigs by the dozen, and leave them to rot for the coyotes. People blow pigs up with tannerite. People trap em, poison em, stab em, etc.

I have a much bigger problem with waste of the animals than I do with feeding one to the gators.

"A" pig got baited out deep enough for the gator to eat him. No waste. 

I do not see an issue here.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

jamisjockey said:


> Because baiting the pig to get ate by the gator somehow makes nature more cruel?
> Alligators kill animals all the time. It ain't any prettier when it's wholly natural.
> Get over it.


Yep....bunch of tree hugging pansies here. Might need to find another site instead of hunting and fishing where animals are killed daily.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

To me the question is do you accept nature and understand the kill for food or do you love watching the prey scream for it's life. I get the food chain thing 100% but the video is troubling to me since they appeared to have nothing other than front row seats for the kill.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

davis300 said:


> Yep....bunch of tree hugging pansies here. Might need to find another site instead of hunting and fishing where animals are killed daily.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't let the door hit you in the ***!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

davis300 said:


> Yep....bunch of tree hugging pansies here. Might need to find another site instead of hunting and fishing where animals are killed daily.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol.....


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

This is good news if you have hay fields that are being ruined by hogs. 
I was listening to Cable Smith on the Lone Star outdoor show talking with someone that is developing a product that will kill pigs & not harm humans if they eat the hogs that have eaten the product.
I put an Email to cable to find out more info. Will update if he hits me back. I should of paid closer attention when they were talking last weekend about the product. 
It suppose to be available in 2 years. About time.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*...*



Ted Gentry said:


> Don't let the door hit you in the ***!


I think the door is meant for you...!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Baited the pig to a painful and agonizing death. Not cool


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

BretE said:


> I don't know guys, mixed feelings here and I hunt probly as much as anyone here. Something about luring an animal in for another to kill it just for entertainment just doesn't sit right with me. I'm sure someone will tell me why this is acceptable......


this


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

^^^^^^I would not watch but read the comments. Changes my opinions of some of you that I thought I respected. I can not stand the thought of inflicting pain on any animal- and I HATE feral pigs. Have had them trapped on our land many times, but treated them humanly until they were removed.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

I know this is inappropriate, so here goes: That video got me to wondering, how would you bait some liberals into that gator hole?


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

I have a craving for marshmallows and bacon now, mmmmmmm


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Human behavior at it's worst.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I didn't watch it. I live on a hay farm. Its a small farm but when you spend 4 or 5 thousand for fertilizer & wake up to find a pasture completely destroyed & then spend more money & hours to fix it. You learn fast to hate hogs.
Then you spend more money on traps & corn to bait them & then bullets to kill them.
Then after all the work & time you spend fixing all their hog holes to wake up & find they tore it up again. You loose interest in being humane & go full retard to kill them.
So with this said if I'm the one yall are calling out. Have at it. I repeat I hate hogs.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*...*



POC Fishin' Gal said:


> ^^^^^^I would not watch but read the comments. Changes my opinions of some of you that I thought I respected. I can not stand the thought of inflicting pain on any animal- and I HATE feral pigs. Have had them trapped on our land many times, but treated them humanly until they were removed.


So Disney got another one.

So you think there is no pain, suffering, or agonizing deaths in nature? Plenty of more agonizing, painful, slow deaths that pig could get in nature than what was on that video. That was actually pretty quick.

Ever watch Ngc and see a pack of dogs or lion pride take down a large animal and start eating it from the rear end and disembowel it, all while it is still alive. People do pay good money to see that on safari. 
I have no problem with people's opinions, I just have problems with the hypocritical ones. And no, I didn't particularly ENJOY the video but I am amazed by the shear power and brutality of mother natures creatures.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

^^^Green^^^ It is what it is but I would have just shot em. RB has it right though. Pigs are a big problem and I do dislike them myself. I just don't HATE em.
Splittn hairs about how they go to piggy heaven is a bit hypocritical though!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

did someone get their butt hurt...


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> did someone get their butt hurt...


I didn't get my butt hurt but I like your song. 
Says I must spread.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Mother Nature can be very cruel. I'm on the fence on this one as well. But I place my blame solely on the alligator. Had he not been paid front money for a show. The kill would have been immediately He would have went under and no show. No long thread about it. Kinda like the bass fishing shows where they let the fish jump around and put on a show for the camera. Same thing happened here. The gator was paid up front to put on a show for the camera/paying customers. We live our lives on the top of the food chain for the most part and have little clue what it's like to live with the same worry as do other species. We all watch NASCAR for the accidents. We watch spiders wrap up and eat grasshoppers. There is a slight entertainment value to certain visual kills. And then some are a little overboard like the squealing pig or the deer being takin down by a young bear without the knowledge of how to dispatch the prey with better precision. The cry for life from any species brings out our distaste and humane sympathy. I felt it watching both videos and it's undeniable no matter who you are. But on the other hand. It Mother Nature And she can be cruel. On the alligator video. There was just someone helping expediting the process. Alligators love any mammal that gets too close

Carry on


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Rubberback said:


> I didn't watch it. I live on a hay farm. Its a small farm but when you spend 4 or 5 thousand for fertilizer & wake up to find a pasture completely destroyed & then spend more money & hours to fix it. You learn fast to hate hogs.
> Then you spend more money on traps & corn to bait them & then bullets to kill them.
> Then after all the work & time you spend fixing all their hog holes to wake up & find they tore it up again. You loose interest in being humane & go full retard to kill them.
> So with this said if I'm the one yall are calling out. Have at it. I repeat I hate hogs.


 I hate hogs too. I get rid of them with extreme prejudice every chance I get. I also make sure it's a quick death, as painless as possible, because I really feel like that is exactly what the big guy upstairs would want me to do while dispatching one of his creatures if I've got the means to do so. Killing them when they need killing is one thing: that's a big part of why God put them on this earth. Torturing them for funsies, however, well that's just some sick ****.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> I hate hogs too. I get rid of them with extreme prejudice every chance I get. I also make sure it's a quick death, as painless as possible, because I really feel like that is exactly what the big guy upstairs would want me to do while dispatching one of his creatures if I've got the means to do so. Killing them when they need killing is one thing: that's a big part of why God put them on this earth. Torturing them for funsies, however, well that's just some sick ****.


I don't kill them for funsies. And yes I don't like torturing them but I have to put some lead in them as quick as I can so sometimes it doesn't work out to be totally humane. 
Yes, I don't feel bad. And I know others don't approve of this and to be honest I don't either but I hate em. They have ruined my property.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Rubberback said:


> I don't kill them for funsies. And yes I don't like torturing them but I have to put some lead in them as quick as I can so sometimes it doesn't work out to be totally humane.
> Yes, I don't feel bad. And I know others don't approve of this and to be honest I don't either but I hate em. They have ruined my property.


 I don't think you'll find any significant percentage of people here that will argue with killing a feral hog that is damaging your property. I'll do the same every time. The argument here as I see it is basically making it suffer for entertainment: that's just sick.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> I don't think you'll find any significant percentage of people here that will argue with killing a feral hog that is damaging your property. I'll do the same every time. The argument here as I see it is basically making it suffer for entertainment: that's just sick.


Agree you should no me well enough to know that I care about our wildlife. 
I use to catch a bunch of hogs & post up & some 2 coolers would come & get them.
One guy I remember was Deerslayer IE Joe. Great guy I even invited him & his son to come up & hunt white tail. He came but the deer didn't cooperate. He always wanted to pay me for the hogs. I told him beer & bullets. LOL He always brought me beer & bullets. Great guy.


----------

